# Smoky Cauliflower and Sausage



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2011)

*Smoky Cauliflower and Sausage*​ 
      1 Lb            Cauliflower, 1 small head
 ½ Lb            Sweet Italian Sausage
  8 Oz            Cream Cheese, softened
  TT            Salt and Pepper
  4 Oz            Smoked Gouda, thinly sliced

Preheat the oven to 350 ° F.

  Cut the cauliflower into florets and steam until tender.  Mash with a potato masher, leaving small pieces for texture. 

  Remove the casings from the sausage, or use bulk, and cook in a fry pan breaking it into small pieces.  Remove to paper towels. 

  Combine the cooked cauliflower, sausage and cream cheese in a bowl and season to taste. 

  Spread half the mixture in a 9”x9” (2-quart) baking dish or casserole. 

  Distribute half the cheese slices over the top. 

  Spread the remaining mixture on top followed by the remaining cheese slices. 

  Bake for 25-35 minutes until bubbling.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 17, 2011)

This sounds luscious, Andy!  Thanks!


----------



## spork (Nov 17, 2011)

Wait a sec!  *doing the bulletin board equivalent of a double-take*  A cauliflower recipe from AM?  There are only two conclusions...

It must be really, really delicious for Andy to put up with the cauliflower.  Or, it's a warped recipe for a warped palate for this delicious vegetable.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 17, 2011)

It sounds good. Thanks for posting, Andy.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2011)

spork said:


> Wait a sec!  *doing the bulletin board equivalent of a double-take*  A cauliflower recipe from AM?  There are only two conclusions...
> 
> It must be really, really delicious for Andy to put up with the cauliflower.  Or, it's a warped recipe for a warped palate for this delicious vegetable.




As I explained in another thread, SO was on a low carb kick and found this recipe for me to make.  It's good because you can't taste the cauliflower.  You can use other vegetables.  If I was to make it for myself, I would use broccoli.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 17, 2011)

He used ground styrofoam.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 17, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> He used ground styrofoam.


 
I thought that was his secret ingredient


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2011)

When we get a package in the mail that's packed with 'peanuts', we eat cheap for a week!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 18, 2011)

Sounds very good and I would use broccoli, that I can eat.


----------

